

Ask PG: How many jobs have YC companies created in total? - flavio87


======
pg
We don't know for sure because we don't track such things, but I'd guess they
have around 1000 employees total, not including the founders.

If you include jobs created indirectly, the number might be higher. And of
course there are lots of people who make most of their money using Airbnb,
although that is not a formal job. There may also have been jobs eliminated,
if a startup's new technology makes it possible to do the same work with fewer
people.

This stuff is hard to measure.

~~~
ig1
Going by linkedin employee count the ten biggest YC companies have 1500
employees between them (heavily dominated by 845 at Airbnb).

Doing a back of the envelope estimate based upon some sampling, companies
10-50 have about 500 combined, and the long tail is probably another 500
(inclusive of founders).

~~~
pg
Thanks, I didn't realize that info was in LinkedIn. I was trying to be
conservative, but looks like I overdid it.

Does LinkedIn know how many employees every company has? Where do they get
that information?

~~~
niico
Its based on the number of people that say where they work at in their
profiles.

This is AirBnB's <http://www.linkedin.com/company/309694?trk=tyah> it says it
has 902 employees.

~~~
tokenadult
_Its based on the number of people that say where they work at in their
profiles._

Thanks for making that clear in this thread. My company used to have some
faker in another country claim that she worked for my company. Nope. She never
has. It took me a while to figure out how to notify LinkedIn of that kind of
resume padding. I wonder how many people right now are claiming things on
their LinkedIn profiles that are totally bogus, and how much that inflates the
employee count of some trendy companies.

------
andrewhyde
TechStars puts up their data here: <http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/>

Currently the number is 990, which doesn't include employees of TechStars.

